# R35 Wanted in Grey



## NICKB1978 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi All, hopefully this gets seen in here.

Im in the market for a gtr in grey, i have a budget of about £33k, and im in the essex area. If anyone has one for sale pls msg me, saves me messing about..

Thanks nick


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

NICKB1978 said:


> Hi All, hopefully this gets seen in here.
> 
> Im in the market for a gtr in grey, i have a budget of about £33k, and im in the essex area. If anyone has one for sale pls msg me, saves me messing about..
> 
> Thanks nick



Mines on here but £33k is on the low side for the mileage and history it has. Take a look.
https://www.gtr.co.uk/#/topics/563161?page=1


----------



## marknjayne1 (Dec 25, 2013)

i have a Grey one for sale with just over 16k miles if you can push another £7k ...would be worth it


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Mines on here but £33k is on the low side for the mileage and history it has. Take a look.
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/#/topics/563161?page=1


awesome car this is


----------

